# Major Blow-By Gasses? (86NA PCV Valve)



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I have a 86NA.

Been running it for what, 3 years now....
The old owner said the motor had 50,000 miles on it since, he said its been rebuilt (no papers to prove it)...
Anyways, 3 years later, I just recently changed my oil, PCV valve now has 2 breather filters on it, and has been plugged on the intake.
Whenever I would drive WOT or sometimes cruise, and come to a stop, i would smell oil...

I didnt know what it was...
yesterday popped the hood...
Holy!!!
Passengers side PCV breather filter is bringing out a pretty decent amount of smoke, that smells like burning oil...

Are my Rings going bad? (compression and oil rings?)

I have to put a quart of oil in my engine after like a week or 2 of heavy driving (lots of WOT)

thanks


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone? please?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

BoBakTXL said:


> anyone? please?



Did you replace your PCV correctly? They are suppose to be installed a certain way.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Did you replace your PCV correctly? They are suppose to be installed a certain way.


Where is our PCV valve?
EXACT location?
I have 2 breather filters on my car right now.... 1 sucks in air through the crank case and the other pushes the air and the blow by gasses out right?
Where is the PCV?


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

BoBakTXL said:


> Where is our PCV valve?
> EXACT location?
> I have 2 breather filters on my car right now.... 1 sucks in air through the crank case and the other pushes the air and the blow by gasses out right?
> Where is the PCV?


I do not recall a breather filter on this car. I have an 85 300 NA and the PCV valve is on the left side of the intake plenum as you are facing the engine. It goes in at a 90 degree angle and has a black hose about 3/4 inch in diameter connected to it. The PCV valve on my car then threads into the plenum. If you are in doubt as to if the valve is working just get a new one they are cheap. I like the Nissan ones but you can get a purolator one for about $3.

It sounds like the filters you are refering to are a hack job. Find a like car and look to see how it is set up and compare to yours.


----------

